# Hechtfilet zubereiten - aber wie?



## Steffen90 (7. Oktober 2006)

hallo 
ich hab da wieder ma ne Frage 
wie bereitet ihr Hechtfilets zu?
ich hab sie bis jetzt immer gebraten aber das wird ja mit der zeit auch langweilig (schmeckt aber super!!). geräuchert hab ich ihn auch schon mal (am Stück). schmecht aber zum :v !!!!
habt ihr villeicht ein paar Vorschläge?? im internet hab ich irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden. sollte auch nicht so schwer zu kochen sein.

danke schon ma im vorraus!!


----------



## fish4fun (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet zubereiten - aber wie?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_spec...rcmed=full&srcsdg=11&srckat=6&srcreg=&from=30

Da gibt es eine menge Rezepte.


----------



## Reisender (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hechtfilet zubereiten - aber wie?*

Mach doch mal Hecht in Blätterteig....

Besorge dir Blätterteig (Bekommt man schon fertig) Dann Pfeffer und Salzen, Basilikum, Thymian, Rosmarin und Paar Oliven mit drauf. Dann alles schön zusammen rollen und die enden mit Eigelb einstreichen, damit es Klebt. Dann Gold Gelb Bachen und fertig ist mal was anderes.....

Solltest du einige Gewürze nicht mögen, dann kannst du auch Dill oder Petersilie nehmen, oder was du sonst noch gerne magst.........Ich streiche ab und zu auch Senf auf das File.:m  

Es ist halt alles eine Frage des Geschmacks......|wavey:


----------

